# Anybody consider Trustone?



## angboy (Jun 25, 2006)

Has anybody ever done or considered doing a group buy for Trustone blanks? It seems like people like them when they use them and they do make attractive pens, but they sure are pricey!


----------



## JimGo (Jun 25, 2006)

I looked into it a while ago Angela.  CSUSA has a multi-pack that's about as cheap as you can get.  I went direct to the MFG as well, and they said that we'd have to buy a very large quantity of each color that we wanted, and (as you'd expect) it was difficult to get people to agree on what color was best.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 29, 2006)

Jim, what volume was the mfg quoting?

thanks.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes Jim, what was the volume from the mfg? Inquiring minds want to know []


----------



## angboy (Jun 29, 2006)

The sampler pack is also gone from CSUSA now. I did remember having seen that after Jim mentioned it, but couldn't find it on the site. I e-mailed Nils and he said it wasn't available anymore.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 29, 2006)

I wish I could remember now guys.  Unfortuately my server died, and I don't have the E-mails any more.  Let me do a search and see what I can find here.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope the group buy forum was purged, and my notes about the costs are gone.  If I recall correctly, and that's a BIG if, we had to purchase either 50 or 100 lbs of "stone", and it had to be all the same color.  They would send us a big blank that would need to be cut up and it would make a LOT of blanks, and they'd wind up something like $3 or $4 a piece.  The prices may have changed since then (it's probably been about a year).


----------

